# Curry: I wish I could play against Yao again



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

http://www.thejournalnews.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20061211/SPORTS01/612110359/1044/SPORTS



> Hard to handle: After watching Eddy Curry pile up a career-high 36 points against Milwaukee on Saturday, an obviously impressed Quentin Richardson claimed the only person capable of stopping the Knicks' middleman is currently stuck on the sidelines in Miami.
> 
> It was a reference to Shaquille O'Neal.
> 
> ...


well, after all, they won't meet this season any more, so he can just bull**** whatever he wants :whistling:


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Oh gosh Curry, get over yourself. You had your chance and Yao owned you both times...


Exit is that way ------>


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

hey I am going to post this in the general form KTR. I will give you credit as my source


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

OneBadLT123 said:


> hey I am going to post this in the general form KTR. I will give you credit as my source


lol, u can just use it. anyway, I just saw your post in the general board, thanks for mentioning my name, lol


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

Qrich are curry are both up themselves


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

even if curry did manage to put up 20 points on yao, he would let yao score twice as much and grab a career high in boards.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Eddy who? Q wah?

Knicks record, now this one i know, 8-14 and 2nd in the worst division in the NBA


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

Eddie is good.....but i think his getting to ahead of himself... knowone should wish to play on yao.....his ungaurdable


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yes please, I wish Yao can play Curry again too


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

I love Curry...especially with rice :biggrin:


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

yaontmac said:


> I love Curry...especially with rice :biggrin:



HAHA :lol:


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

"I definitely wish I could play against Yao again," he said. "I had my opportunity. But it's going to be tough (stopping me). The way I'm playing now I definitely think it's going to take a team effort to stop me."


is he serious? haha what a load of the biggest crap


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

*Okay Icarus: Flew into the sun and burned to his death:lol: ...*
Why would Eddie want to stare at the Sun for the third time, he'd just get blinded and burned all over again. 

Y A O = Young Akeem Olajawon: am radio 610 Mike/Rich Lord:clap2:


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

it was less than a month ago that these two teams played and yao absolutely destroyed curry, what would change in a month?

NOTHING


----------



## j-rocket (Feb 22, 2006)

a stronger more powerful YAO!!!!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

yaontmac said:


> I love Curry...especially with rice :biggrin:


i loved glen rice... I'm sure the commentators would have a blast if they played on the same team.. "rice to curry!"

oh and, eddy get over yourself


----------

